# Beekeeping Short Course



## hillbeekeeper (Mar 11, 2013)

The Savannah Area Beekeepers Association is having their annual short course on March 11. This will be at the Hardin County Middle School beginning at 8:00 am. The address is 299 Lacefield Drive, Savannah, TN. For more information, check out the club's Facebook page. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...217339342/?type=3&source=57&refid=52&__tn__=E


----------

